# 1936 Schwinn Liberty



## John zachow (Nov 1, 2016)

1936 Schwinn Liberty


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a Liberty also.  Chicago bike shop?  Mine stayed in the Chicago area.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 13, 2016)

DOES BIKE HAVE A LOCKING FORK?


----------

